# Рубин 7



## Fedorov (6 Мар 2017)

Беда с выборкой. Западает ля 1ой и до 2ой октавы, а сам звук не воспроизводится, и клапана не открываются.  Посоветуйте, что можно сделать.


----------



## sergius-sergius (6 Мар 2017)

Попробуйте снять левый ремень и левую крышку корпуса и посмотрите. Фонарик в помощь. Приготовьте узкие длинные отвёртки. Понажимайте другие кнопки и сравните что не так с западающими. И потом, снять "аккордовые" 4 ряда на Рубине не сложно. Успехов!


----------



## diletant (6 Мар 2017)

Fedorov писал:


> Беда с выборкой. Западает ля 1ой и до 2ой октавы, а сам звук не воспроизводится, и клапана не открываются.  Посоветуйте, что можно сделать.


Vadim! Ремонт левой без опыта ненадежно.
Предлагаю Рубин 7 свой в упаковке,неиграный,без проблем.Вопросы в л/с.


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Мар 2017)

diletant писал:


> Fedorov написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Беда с выборкой. Западает ля 1ой и до 2ой октавы, а сам звук не воспроизводится, и клапана не открываются.  Посоветуйте, что можно сделать.
> > Скорее всего толкатель идёт мимо. Подогнуть и всё.


----------

